# Late 1970s RC Magazine



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Can anyone tell me any names of RC magazines from the late 1970s. I'm specifically looking for magazines on cars/trucks in any language.

Thanks


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

RC news, ROAR, scale auto racing, Model cars.

There were more but don't recall right now. I have some70's but most are early 80's. Want them? $$$


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> RC news, ROAR, scale auto racing, Model cars.
> 
> There were more but don't recall right now. I have some70's but most are early 80's. Want them? $$$


Thanks for the info. I could be interested in them. I'm looking for ads and articles on a specific Hirobo.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

don't forget competition plus. Which Hirobo.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

]


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

To my knowledge, it came out in 1977. Maybe that will narrow down the magazine search.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

You may want to call or write to MRC, http://www.modelrectifier.com/, as they have supplied me with Hirobo parts before and may have some info on what magazines it was in.

Hope it helps...


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

SuperXRAY said:


> You may want to call or write to MRC, http://www.modelrectifier.com/, as they have supplied me with Hirobo parts before and may have some info on what magazines it was in.
> 
> Hope it helps...


Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

No luck at MRC. Anyone else know of any places?


----------

